# Husband lost interest in sex while im pregnant



## jsanchez (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi im 8 months pregnant i enjoy having sex with my partner a lot. At first our sex was great it was about 2-3 times a day but now its 1-2 a month. I feel really grossed since i got a lot of stretch marks and i useto be slim. I try talking to him but he doesnt understand. I always initiate but he either says stop or just end up going to sleep. I cry every night and it seems like its funny cuz he always makes fun of me. What can i do?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

He sounds immature. How old are you both? 

The human body changes in wonderful ways when undergoing the process of creating a new life. Sex while pregnant is possible. It really won't hurt the baby (unless it's on the way out at the time!  ). 

Yes, you're a bit larger than you used to be. That's the wonderment of bringing a new life into the world. My GF has stretch marks and I'm proud of them (though they're not mine). It's a sign that she has had a full life, bring babies into the world. It's a badge of honor.

When your husband makes fun of you, just tell him that he married "the fat girl"! (you know you will gain weight and that you will lose it later.) Joke back with him. Ask him how he likes making love to a beach ball?  

As for sex during pregnancy -- at 8 months, go easy...but one technique my (ex)wife and I used was to have her on her back, legs spread. He lays perpendicular to her on his side. She can put one leg over his lower leg, the other under his chest. He enters making a human cross (or X pattern) and proceeds to give you pleasure. There's no pressure on your stomach and you need only concentrate on the feelings. 

The human body changes in wondrous ways over the course of a lifetime. Stretch marks, crows feet, laugh lines, a few pounds in middle age, skin & bones in old age...it's all good, girl. Be proud of your body! Tell him if he wants to know what to look forward to to visit your grandmother. And to ask her how she enjoyed life!


----------



## jsanchez (Dec 8, 2008)

The thing is were very young im only 19 and we havent been together for that long about two years. I wonder if it will change or will it only get worse


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Your body will bounce back and the stretch marks will fade so they don't be as pronounced as right now. Don't worry about that.

As for your husband, pregnancy and having a child can really bring out people's true colors and immaturity. Make it clear to him that making fun of you hurts you deeply and that you are nurturing HIS child inside your body and he should have some reverence for that.

As for sex, talk openly about what's going on. Some men feel really awkward about having sex while their woman is pregnant (especially as the pg moves along). It's not you that he's rejecting ... it can just be hard for him to be intimate knowing his child is in there. My husband was the same way - it totally weirded him out to think of doing it while "the kid was right there". Encourage him to talk openly about his feelings regarding this so that you can feel reassured that it's not you that he's avoiding.


----------



## iceman7570 (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know but I personally find pregnant women more attractive cause of their glow. My wife and I have 2 children and have to say she was beautiful. The sex was great all the time think it was the horomones but who am I to argue I LOVED every minute of it.....


----------

